# how far can SEU be run indoors?



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

wornknobby3 said:


> done a few searches, and many references to the code, which most lead me back to article 230.70 (A) (1). i'm looking at having to move a service, which has the meter socket back to back of the original panel. now that i'm moving the main breaker panel, i am now 7ft to the left of the meter socket. the only option to run a service wire is to come in where the original entered, but now run above a suspended ceiling the rest of the distance to the new location. Its not through any framing members or such, but I am leaning towards the idea that a SER should be used and not a SEU since i'm not entering right into a service disconnect. am i correct? any other article references would be greatly appreciated as well.:thumbsup:


I don't think any inspector is going to give you a hard time about 7'.

But if you need to go longer just use a Meter socket with the disconnect in it and you will need ser cable for that..


Welcome to the forum..........:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

yep, use a meter/disco, pipe down the wall with pvc and lb inside!


----------



## Bulldog1 (Oct 21, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think any inspector is going to give you a hard time about 7'.
> 
> But if you need to go longer just use a Meter socket with the disconnect in it and you will need ser cable for that..
> 
> ...


Our county says this on resi and up to 16 ft in commercial buildings with permission.



"Service entrance conductors routed from their point of entrance into the structure, to their point of attachment to the service enclosure a distance horizontally not more than twice the nominal width of the service enclosure and vertically not more than the greater of 5 feet or twice the nominal height of the service enclosure shall be considered to be in compliance with the requirements of 230-70(a) of the current National Electrical Code.


----------



## wornknobby3 (Jan 29, 2012)

ok thanks for the replies. and i'm glad to see for such quick replies


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think any inspector is going to give you a hard time about 7'.
> 
> 
> Yes- Welcome!
> ...


ooooK


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*

Did someone say SER ?


----------



## parnellelectric (Dec 23, 2011)

as long as its copper......


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

parnellelectric said:


> as long as its copper......


What does this have to do with anything? :001_huh:
He is asking about distance.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

wornknobby3 said:


> ......., but I am leaning towards the idea that a SER should be used and not a SEU since i'm not entering right into a service disconnect. am i correct?


I don't understand your logic. 
You would need SER if you were entering into a disconnect. 
You use SEU if between the meter and main panel/disconnect.

The distance has nothing to do with it. You can run 50' outside the building with SEU, but once you enter you are limited to 4, 5, 6, 7, 10, 15 feet. Whatever your local codes/interpretations allow. 5-6 feet is typical.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*logic*

That makes alot of sense. You can run SEU 40ft along a house 1 ft above ground which is basically not fused and highly dangerous if cut into, BUT, you cannot run a SER which is fused at 10ka along the same path 

Sorry, this is an emotional subject for me.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Cletis said:


> That makes alot of sense. You can run SEU 40ft along a house 1 ft above ground which is basically not fused and highly dangerous if cut into, BUT, you cannot run a SER which is fused at 10ka along the same path
> 
> Sorry, this is an emotional subject for me.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Cletis said:


> You can run SEU 40ft along a house 1 ft above ground which is basically not fused and highly dangerous if cut into, BUT, you cannot run a SER which is fused at 10ka along the same path


Where did you read this?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Where did you read this?



Must be in the Georgia Code book....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

To the op-- If the meter is back to back with the panel you are okay. Some areas will let you go one stud space but check with the ruling. If you ave a main disconnect outside adjacent to the meter than you would use SER and you can run it as long as needed as long as it has overcurrent protection.

Meter--- seu --to main disconnect distance is limited once it enters the house---- ser to sub panel distance is unlimited.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*?*



Speedy Petey said:


> Where did you read this?


I didn't. As a branch cir. to spa



HARRY304E said:


> Must be in the Georgia Code book....:whistling2::laughing:


remember that one thread that got locked? branch cir.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Cletis said:


> I didn't. As a branch cir. to spa
> 
> 
> 
> remember that one thread that got locked? branch cir.


I remember a lot of threads that got locked...:laughing:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*well*



HARRY304E said:


> I remember a lot of threads that got locked...:laughing:


well, not to stir anything up again. I think I'm banned from this topic,but, real quick. You can't run SER to spa's and branch cir. outside 

Exception: my area which ahj overruled and is allowed. (they came to their senses)


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I think all meter sockets should be the type that I call meter/main combo's. 
I don't care if snow piles up in front of the disco . That is still safer than running a cable inside a building that has no overcurrent protection on it except for the emergency stop button back at Niagara Falls. 

Cannot believe they get all worked up over tamper resistant , weather resistant receptacles, but we have got all the way to the 2011 code without that insane hazard getting dealt with.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> I think all meter sockets should be the type that I call meter/main combo's.
> I don't care if snow piles up in front of the disco . That is still safer than running a cable inside a building that has no overcurrent protection on it except for the emergency stop button back at Niagara Falls.
> 
> Cannot believe they get all worked up over tamper resistant , weather resistant receptacles, but we have got all the way to the 2011 code without that insane hazard getting dealt with.


Once you put a breaker in, this becomes a feeder. Now you have to separate the grounds and neutrals. We have to do that here even with lot line metering(meter is at the pole away from structure). So for a 120/240 1ph service we run 4 wires. It works for rural because we feed more than one building from the pole. Meter combo's are Milbank with 8 to 12 spaces in them. Now the poco is talking about going back to standard meter bases with no OCP(to save money).


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

backstay said:


> Once you put a breaker in, this becomes a feeder. Now you have to separate the grounds and neutrals.


Thanks backstay. Now I can file this in my folder labeled " Things I have know about for at least 40 years now." 


My point about the tr wp outlets vs unfused service conductors on building interiors is a valid one methinks.......


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

My reply was not to you, only used your quote as reference. Sorry to make you think that.


----------

